# solgar whey protein - good or bad?



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

hi,

I am thinking of starting to take the solgar whey protein powder as I know a lot of people on here are taking it, but I was just wondering if anyone has researched whether it is ok or not? 
I had a look on the www.solgar website and I think it says that it contains soy derivatives and I have read in a few places that you should avoid soy/soy protein. I think it also cotains phenylalanine which I dont think is good either. Also I saw a post on here when I did a search and the lady was saying that in the zita west book it tells you not to have whey protein. 

Beckers x


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Beckers,

I have been seeing a nutritionist to help get me in the best of health for my IVF which I should hopefully be starting in the next month or two.  One of my main issues was my blood sugar and getting enough protein into my diet as I'm vegetarian.

My nutritionist has given me 2 plans, one to start now to prepare me for IVF and the other to start when I'm on the IVF.  She told me to have smoothies in the morning with New Chapter Berry Green mix and Solgar Whey Protein, plus some other supplements.  When I start the IVF I have to stop the Berry Green due to the herbal content and some of my supplements, but I'm not sure if she wants me to stop the Whey as well.  I'll contact my nutritionist to find out and will let you know what she say's.  I know that some Soy is not good when on IVF but others is ok.  I was told to especially avoid Soy Milk, but stuff like Cauldron marinated Tofu was ok.  I'll get this confirmed and get back to you.

p.s My nutritionist is Jules Cattel of Equilibria Health, you can find their website on google.


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

I used it on my last cycle and I'm now pregnant with twins!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks earth angel for your kind help. Its hard to know what you should be doing sometimes.

Rach G - congratulations on your twins - that proves solgar whey dosent do any harm!

Beckers x


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Rach G.   

Beckers - seems Whey is ok, my nutritionist confirmed I should keep taking it even when I start IVF.  (Vanilla flavour seems to be the nicest). I know what you mean about what's right and wrong, some of us go all out to be healthy and others don't but are still ok.  I think it just depends on the person and the circumstances.  Just keep trying to be  .  

Kerry x


----------



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

I have just had 26 eggs collected at EC having taken Solgar Whey to Go.  I only had one spoonful with semi skimmed a day, but also had lots of other protein, chicken, eggs, etc.  I had the chocolate flavour and it wasn't bad, just like a thick milkshake.  Solgar make two products and I have heard you should go for the milk based one rather than the soya based one.  I bought mine over the internet from a company called Nutriglow.

Otherwise in the way of nutrition, Zita West highly recommends DHA which I got from the same company.

Good luck

Alice


----------

